# Cigar Club-- DEAD SERIOUS, PLEASE READ



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys,

*PLEASE READ CAREFULLY*

I want to set up something with distributor (holt-s)

I spoke to them today and something is DEFINITELY doable.
*
I need to gauge interest before we proceed.*

What I am thinking is that we will buy cigars AS A GROUP.

Each person will chip in *$50* or so. I need at least* 20* people on board so we are coming with at least a grand to spend. We can iron out the kinks later, but the *bottom line is that I want at least a GRAND* to put up to show we mean business (and to get discounts :smile.

You will pay them on your own. I will forward the names and addresses as "club members" so they know you are part of the 'club'. You purchase. When all the dough is in, orders will go out to you. Simple.

The purpose of this is to get the cigars WE WANT. How does a sampler of Anejo Sharks and My Father sound?

*Think of this as a big group buy.*

*I need people to commit. *

*If you are interested, just reply to the thread*.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Im in. Any idea on the discount %?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a fan f'n'tastic idea. I know I am new but I'm in. What kind of deals are we looking at BKDW?:bowdown:

I my be down for more then one if my buddies are in.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Manny, it sounds like a good idea. I deal with Lee and Anthony alot there so let me know if you need my assistance. Also, can you get more specific on this? Are you just making this into a one time deal where everyone gets some Sharks and My Father for $50? Or is $50 the buy in fee for becoming a member as this gets you a discount on their product? 

I am mainly interested in the possible discount for future box buys.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm interested as well. Are we only allowed to spend the $50 for the sample pack, or will club members also receive discounts for box purchases? I'd love to score a box of Sharks


----------



## Copland (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm interested, but I need more info first. Discount amount, Distributor, Brands, Ratings, other then that count me in.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Same as above questions. Please elaborate.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Manny, it sounds like a good idea. I deal with Lee and Anthony alot there so let me know if you need my assistance. Also, can you get more specific on this? Are you just making this into a one time deal where everyone gets some Sharks and My Father for $50? Or is $50 the buy in fee for becoming a member as this gets you a discount on their product?
> 
> I am mainly interested in the possible discount for future box buys.


A group buy (maybe 3 or 4 times a year) where we pick 8 or more boxes of cigars and have them equally distributed to form a sampler, so to speak.

The point is if we come in as a GROUP, we can use that as leverage. Lee talked about throwing in promotional discounts as well as discounts on the boxes.

Also, I just want to know who is interested-- this is not a commitment right now. Once I have a better idea of how many members will say yes, then Lee and I will talk about discounts. If only 5 people say yes, this serves no purpose.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

OK color me non-commitment interested.


----------



## soconnor73 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in. Great idea!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure, add me in....power to the Puffers!


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll throw in my interest..... Pending


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think "purchasing power" is more important than number of puff members signing up. For instance, if we're doing this for high demand cigars with a discount, then I'm sure you may get people spending more than $50 for cigars, probably more in the range of $100+.

A feeler on the number of people signing up is good, but I'd try to find out on what products will he provide a discount. If you can get a discount with freebies on Tatuaje, LFD, Hemingway and Liga Privada, I know you'll have people willing to spend money. I can't imagine the interest being high for Rocky Patel and anything else that sells at a discount already on the monster.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I think "purchasing power" is more important than number of puff members signing up. For instance, if we're doing this for high demand cigars with a discount, then I'm sure you may get people spending more than $50 for cigars, probably more in the range of $100+.
> 
> A feeler on the number of people signing up is good, but I'd try to find out on what products will he provide a discount. If you can get a discount with freebies on Tatuaje, LFD, Hemingway and Liga Privada, I know you'll have people willing to spend money. I can't imagine the interest being high for Rocky Patel and anything else that sells at a discount already on the monster.


Great point!! Really, really don't care for a group discount on Calle Ocho :laugh:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I think "purchasing power" is more important than number of puff members signing up. For instance, if we're doing this for high demand cigars with a discount, then I'm sure you may get people spending more than $50 for cigars, probably more in the range of $100+.
> 
> A feeler on the number of people signing up is good, but I'd try to find out on what products will he provide a discount. If you can get a discount with freebies on Tatuaje, LFD, Hemingway and Liga Privada, I know you'll have people willing to spend money. I can't imagine the interest being high for Rocky Patel and anything else that sells at a discount already on the monster.


Of course.

Great points. $100+ would be outstanding.

Yes, we will talk about the products as well-- yes, there will be a discount of at least 10% or more. But again, I need to gauge interest.

Again, great points.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

I am in, especially if it is for the "higher end" stuff. Great idea to tap into the collective.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

In, awaiting details. 

Obviously depending on how quickly interest shows itself, is there any ballpark idea on a date for this? Depending on when, depends on how much I'm in for.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I am very much interested. Might only be for $50, but count me in.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

This is something I would be interested in hearing more about


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea. I'm interested, but I would like to hear the final plan and details before I commit. I'll keep my eyes on this, and thanks for setting it up, Manny!


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I am interested for sure.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i would look into this. i like the idea


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

im ineace:


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm interested. Might do $100 or more for the right sticks.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm interested, since if Saints and Sinners will get my money, why shouldn't this?


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd be in.


----------



## Muad'Dib (Mar 9, 2011)

i'm interested


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The idea is good and depending on what would be offerred is where interest really gets going. There are some HTF or High End cigars that while I enjoy there are other cigars that are my favorites. Manny sent me some cigars that are not what others consider High End...let me tell you something about High End cigars is they are nice but unless one can afford to smoke them day in and day out the full appreciation ( IMO ) is somewhat muted. I enjoy expensive cognac but am not able to sustain a daily appreciation for it so I need to adjust for that when I do smoke excellent cigars. Don't worry Manny...I'm not going to tell everybody what those cigars are but know that I've smoked them all...and enjoyed them all the way down to the 1/2 line. ( Sorry for another tedious post bdw1984 ..lol )


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd be down depending on what the cigars are. i could do either 50 or 100 depending on what sticks and the deals


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Gonna repeat the sentiment about being in for high end stuff 

~Bill


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> The idea is good and depending on what would be offerred is where interest really gets going. There are some HTF or High End cigars that while I enjoy there are other cigars that are my favorites. Manny sent me some cigars that are not what others consider High End...let me tell you something about High End cigars is they are nice but unless one can afford to smoke them day in and day out the full appreciation ( IMO ) is somewhat muted. I enjoy expensive cognac but am not able to sustain a daily appreciation for it so I need to adjust for that when I do smoke excellent cigars. Don't worry Manny...I'm not going to tell everybody what those cigars are but know that I've smoked them all...and enjoyed them all the way down to the 1/2 line. ( Sorry for another tedious post bdw1984 ..lol )


You're right about this Gary. Except if the group buy are for cigars that pop up on cigar monster or CI's site, there's no incentive for purchasing them with a group buy through holts especially if the other sites sell them for less. That's the reason why I put the emphasis on cigars such Tatuaje, LFD, Heminway, Liga Privada. Those are higher priced and less likely to be on sale anywhere.

A group buy isn't required to get a discount on the $3-5 cigars while "purchasing power" may be crucial on the $10+ cigars. It makes a difference. Holts is one of my go to cigar shops but I also realize that their pricing is fairly straight forward without much of a markdown on select items. I almost believe it would require 15%+ discount to be competitive with some other sites on specific cigars.


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm interested. Keep me posted


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Batista30 said:


> You're right about this Gary. Except if the group buy are for cigars that pop up on cigar monster or CI's site, there's no incentive for purchasing them with a group buy through holts especially if the other sites sell them for less. That's the reason why I put the emphasis on cigars such Tatuaje, LFD, Heminway, Liga Privada. Those are higher priced and less likely to be on sale anywhere.
> 
> A group buy isn't required to get a discount on the $3-5 cigars while "purchasing power" may be crucial on the $10+ cigars. It makes a difference. Holts is one of my go to cigar shops but I also realize that their pricing is fairly straight forward without much of a markdown on select items. I almost believe it would require 15%+ discount to be competitive with some other sites on specific cigars.


I'm with ya Veeral. I like Holts and consider them one of the best so hopefully this is a success.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd be interested...


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Tentatively interested depending on further details.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm interested & agree with most about getting good discounts on quality cigars. And kudos to you Manny for the idea & initiative try to make something happen


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Count me in! Great idea Manny, and thanks for organizing it


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm interested.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm interested, but would like the leverage to be towards stuff like Illusione, Littos, Tats, LP's, and etc,....I think Veeral has a point.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd be in.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Same



BDog said:


> OK color me non-commitment interested.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like your way past the $1000 mark working towards $10,000.

I am in as long as they can compete. The buying power in this group is huge, I would be surprised if there is not wholesalers who would be interested in allowing us group orders.


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

tentative yes, but i would a little more information.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes - I'm interested, with some conditions.

To echo some previous posts, I'd really only be interested in some specific brands: Tatuaje and Pepin's stuff (including the lines he makes for them) spring readily to mind. In addition, I find *box* purchases of the brands I want to be much more appealing than samplers. To be candid, I have ZERO interest in samplers.

Final thought - Is Holt's really willing to get their volume pricing down to the levels of some of their competitors? In comparing their prices (at least on the brands I'm looking into), they are _WAY_ above a lot of other on-line retailers. Granted, some of their competitors are located in states that might have lower tobacco taxes and may even have more purchasing power, BUT, those are the breaks, right?


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in, Manny. Great idea.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Count me in, but I echo the previous sentiments. For me to be fully in, it has to be a really worthy discount on high-end sticks. Would love to get some Hemingways.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Definitely interested, will be waiting to see what the next step is


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Count me interested....You said we would buy like 8 or so boxes and do samplers, so are you saying everyone is buying a sampler? and What boxes are we looking at here?


----------



## Stranger929 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd be interested, although I will need more details to be sure but I've been thinking about something like this for a while now. I'm looking forward to more info!


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd commit. Let us know.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Im interested


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

BDog said:


> OK color me non-commitment interested.


Lol that's the best to put it I suppose :tu yeah, what he said...

I trust it'll be good-great stuff & surely it'll be a deal so we get hooked up in the process. I definitely see potential here & would be willing to drop $50 a few times to see how it rolls.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm interested too.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would be in for this as well...hell, $50 for a super premium sampler?!?!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

I would be interested depending on target date. I've just spend my next couple months' cigar budget. So if you are planning on moving on this within the next couple of weeks you'd have to count me out.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm interested pending more details. 

If this is just for a discount that gets holts prices down to where everyone else is then I lose interest fast.


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm interested. Same comments as others though re: brands and discount provided.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Im In


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm interested but like everyone else, I need more details to make a final commitment.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

I think you may have just raised enough venture capital to start some sort of non profit forum driven cigar distributor where there are no customers, only employees who all smoke the product.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Count me in for Operation: CigarPyramid lol


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, the "cigar buying group" concept is smart. Seems that the biggest logistical issue will be agreeing on what the buys will be with such a broad range of smokers.

In any case, count me as an interested party.


----------



## mk090510 (Nov 16, 2010)

Im in. When can we expect more details?


----------



## soconnor73 (Dec 27, 2010)

Taking a poll to find out maybe the top 10 choices would give us an idea of the types of product we would be buying into, then people could make their decisions based on that info. Taking it to another level, there could be a multi-tiered group with top tier and lower tiered cigars available. Just a thought.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Gentleman,

Thanks for the input...

There were some very good suggestions made here. 

It is a foregone conclusion that we want higher end sticks-- that is non-negotiable.

It does not necessarily have to be with Holt-s. I will make some more calls today and tomorrow to other distributors to see the best deals I can get. 

I think we would have way more than a grand to spend now that I see the responses. 

Veeral made some GREAT POINTS....if you don't mind, I will be contacting you soon.

Keep the suggestions and responses coming.

THIS IS GOING TO BE GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

billkell said:


> I think you may have just raised enough venture capital to start some sort of non profit forum driven cigar distributor where there are no customers, only employees who all smoke the product.


great concept


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Big Bull said:


> great concept


Like a cooperative!!!!

Yes, brilliant.

Also, can you all give me the names of other distributors that you think would be worthy of our business?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

You can add me to the list of definitely interested!


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Definitely interested, but would need to know more details. What are we getting, how much of it, and how much of what we buy do we get? How much of a discount are we getting for what we buy, and is it really "higher end" cigars that some of us wouldn't be able to try or get without help like this?


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Manny,

Let me just say that I support your effort in an unqualified way. The reasons are:

A. You do your research thoroughly.
B. Your tastes are similar to mine.
C. You are careful with $$$$, you're not going to waste ours.

Contact me if you need some help. If I am able, I'll help you out.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Manny,
> 
> Let me just say that I support your effort in an unqualified way. The reasons are:
> 
> ...


No doubt.

I am going to call Padron, A. Fuente and see what they have to say rather than going through a middle man. Maybe we can get something better. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

If we are talking about something other than your Cigar Monster or JoeCigar type of sticks, then you can count me in.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> Thanks for the input...
> 
> ...


This could be great indeed now that we are thinking on a global scale. There is obviously interest so it would be nice to be able to go to these vendors and say "look, we have 50 people who are willing to spend $x.xx each, what can you do for us?" And if Fuente, Tatuaje, Illusione, etc want to deal, then we can deal. Maybe they could even set up an account for us, where we are guaranteed xxx amount of boxes each year for the "club", so they wil be guaranteed xxx amount of dollars from us...with no middle man. That would be EPIC, GNARLEY and all of the other Charile Sheenism's all rolled into one!


----------



## Steve47 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd opt in for this.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I think we need to be careful with this and make sure we don't get burned. I have done many purchases with Veeral and trust his contacts and pricing. I just want to make sure that we don't get screed by any of the companies.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> I think we need to be careful with this and make sure we don't get burned. I have done many purchases with Veeral and trust his contacts and pricing. I just want to make sure that we don't get screed by any of the companies.


Great point.

I will try to contact him about this.

Thanks.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> I think we need to be careful with this and make sure we don't get burned. I have done many purchases with Veeral and trust his contacts and pricing. I just want to make sure that we don't get screed by any of the companies.


+1 Erich

Not to take anything away from your idea Manny, but I would only fully commit if Veeral is at least one of your main consultants or advisors. After all he has been able to swing some fantastic buys.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I love Veeral and I love cigars!

Looking forward to see how this progresses!


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm interested in this. Could end up being really sweet.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

This is such an interesting, even exciting concept I would be willing to go in for $50.00 blind right now.

Suggestion - make $50.00 a "share"
Participants could buy shares in the pool

Also - when name brand products are distributed through multiple resellers I would think it best, as suggested, to get quotes from several outlets.
If this becomes a repeat order deal - you might find someone who will take the orders at low margin - low maintenance high dollar single shipment sales = easy action.

Buying direct would be dynamite - but keep in mind that if this gets really public and any mid-sellers feel they are losing sales - forget that, the manufacturers aren't going to upset their sales network.
But then again there are more direct routes to some premiums - Tampa Sweethearts comes to mind&#8230;


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Talk to DirtyBlackSocks as well, i remember him stating somewhere about spending thousands a month and getting some awesome deals through some of the sites he does business with, that way you might be able to get an idea of what thousand$ will get as far as a discount.


I also second going in blind, i have wasted 50$ on crap on cbid and this is sure to be better!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Buying direct would be dynamite - but keep in mind that if this gets really public and any mid-sellers feel they are losing sales - forget that, the manufacturers aren't going to upset their sales network...


...then again - it would be blended in with the group buy threads - a little subtle language - a few PMs for info and recruitment... wouldn't be so obvious...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I would be very interested....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Forming it as a "Buying Club" sounds like an interesting concept - either way, like I said before - great idea Manny and collaborating with Veeral has to be good too.


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm interested.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I have no:

vsg
padron
AF goodness


I also have no $$$ BUT I HAVE A CREDIT CARD! with some more details i might be very interested, expesially in samplers to begin with because I have little to no experiance with high end sticks.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

Great idea. Pretty new here, but definitely interested in this.


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

BKDW said:


> A group buy (maybe 3 or 4 times a year) where we pick 8 or more boxes of cigars and have them equally distributed to form a sampler, so to speak.
> 
> The point is if we come in as a GROUP, we can use that as leverage. Lee talked about throwing in promotional discounts as well as discounts on the boxes.
> 
> Also, I just want to know who is interested-- this is not a commitment right now. Once I have a better idea of how many members will say yes, then Lee and I will talk about discounts. If only 5 people say yes, this serves no purpose.


please keep me posted. I love the idea. We should considor your efforts as well


----------



## Propagator4 (Dec 15, 2010)

BKDW said:


> No doubt.
> 
> I am going to call Padron, A. Fuente and see what they have to say rather than going through a middle man. Maybe we can get something better. I will keep everyone updated.


After that, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

I also am interested.


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

although i'm brand new, sign me up!


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe we could contact Pete and see if we could get a small allotment of Tat's with our purchasing power (maybe an exclusive for Puff's). Just a thought. Might be hard to swing.

Also I was thinking that if we just approached certain vendors, distributors, or factory owners and bought samplers of just one brand for $50 it would simplify things much more. Say, the club offers a Fuente sampler for the first month, Tatuaje sampler the next month, and then an Illusione sampler, and so on. What do ya'll think? Depending on the number of club members, we may have some serious buying power and I think a lot of people might be interested in the money we bring to the table.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought a bit more about the "mechanics" of such and idea today and in theory it has a few issues that would need to be addressed.

Please treat these as part of the discovery process and as natural concerns. Not as as bashing. I assure you it is not!

1. Just like any club or membership program there would be someone needed to administrate this "club". This administration process would take care of things like - Who has paid for this weeks or months membership and will be receiving the current samplers? Maintaining a PUBLIC list of participants as is done with the Group Buy methodology.

They would also be responsible for coordinating the shipment of samplers or singles or boxes for that matter to each member. Oh and lets not leave out hickups! They would also be in charge of following up with the vendor in situations in which the sampler did not arrive/ arrived damaged, and associated customer service related duties.

Membership should come with benefits right? 
Would this be your role Manny? Do you have others that could take over if you are sick, on vacation, have a life emergency, etc.
Are you going to perform this service for free? If so, for how long? This is a pretty hefty set of tasks and retailers have "staff members" that perform these tasks for a paid wage.

Ask Veeral about the level of effort and detail needed to maintain and administer just one Group Buy! He knows this well as do I having conducted one sucessfully,

There is the distinct possibility of becoming overrun with duties quite quickly and then becoming burned out.

Don't take this personally as it is not my intent to cast any aspersions and its just a concern.

2. When one is inundated with funds for whatever new venture they have developed it may make sense at first to use those funds and just supply the entire participating group with the product (in this case cigars). The as time goes on "delays" could occur and then those that are expecting cigars within the short term are provided with them while and putting others off until more funds are accumulated from others that want to participate in the "club". This grows at an exponential rate and then typically implodes as history has proven again and again.

This is typically remedied with a Treasurer. Another duty that would need to be performed.

Essentially, "cigar ponzi" -for those of you whom do not know what "ponzi" is here is the link to wikipedia Charles Ponzi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

50 Dollars does not sound like much from one person , but amplify that amount after many members have contributed and it "could" become quite a sum.

3. Should'nt Puff.com benefit in some way? After all it is the forum that brings all of us together for such a venture to even be discussed. This site costs money and it is always a good thing to support sites you enjoy and participate in. I would want this to be something that is officially approved and sanctioned by the powers that be. Mods/ Admins / Jon Caputo, etc! Benefits should be shared to keep the site functioning so that this potential "subset" of the Group Buy Forum could be maintained. I am unsure if this is even something that can be orchestrated under the terms and conditions of the site and would be interested to learn more.

Asking these types of questions not only potentially protects those who would participate , but it also protects those who may oversee this process. We all know that negative experiences and reviews are the ones that are remembered the most and the longest.

I look forward to understanding more about how this will be "put together".

BDog


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

BDog said:


> I thought a bit more about the "mechanics" of such and idea today and in theory it has a few issues that would need to be addressed.
> 
> Please treat these as part of the discovery process and as natural concerns. Not as as bashing. I assure you it is not!
> 
> ...


Excellent. Well thought out. There will be other "glitches" that come up, too. Manny needs to prepare for some work.(Don't worry, we'll help!)
Some of these thoughts were forming in my head, but you obviously think quicker than I do.
All the smokes will likely be shipped to one address and then be divvied up and re-shipped. 
I just had a thought..... consult Dave(Smelvis)--- if anyone knows how to organize, ship and receive cigars, it's Dave.

Good thinking BDog.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

50 people, each putting in 100 bucks twice a year comes to 10k in purchasing power. That might turn a head or two.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

count me in.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Excellent. Well thought out. There will be other "glitches" that come up, too. Manny needs to prepare for some work.(Don't worry, we'll help!)
> Some of these thoughts were forming in my head, but you obviously think quicker than I do.
> All the smokes will likely be shipped to one address and then be divvied up and re-shipped.
> I just had a thought..... consult Dave(Smelvis)--- if anyone knows how to organize, ship and receive cigars, it's Dave.
> ...


Thanks Arnie! Previous roles in management have helped me problem solve.

I just wanted to make sure that it was a recognized fact that a bit of an "infrastructure" needs to be in place for large scale cigar purchases. It all sounds great during the initial stages and makes it seem that premium sticks will be flowing like water until the realization that someone somewhere will need to do work to make it successful.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

BDog said:


> Thanks Arnie! Previous roles in management have helped me problem solve.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that it was a recognized fact that a bit of an "infrastructure" needs to be in place for large scale cigar purchases. It all sounds great during the initial stages and makes it seem that premium sticks will be flowing like water until the realization that someone somewhere will need to do work to make it successful.


Thanks Bruce.

I read the entry on Ponzi. Thanks for that.

You make outstanding points.

This will require a team effort.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Hells yes Manny. Thanks for putting it together. Will be waiting to here details.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to be clear - Puff will not/ cannot play any official role in this endeavor. In addition everything needs to be legal and on the up and up with the understanding that all members that DO participate are solely responsible for whatever the outcome. All that legalese being said - have at it.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm willing to give this a shot


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Guys,
> 
> *PLEASE READ CAREFULLY*
> 
> ...


Manny - in case you didn't notice - you conceived and introduces an idea, overnight it was developed in to a major corporation, hostiley taken over, and bankrupted all within 24 hrs - sorry to hear about your misfortune! Good thing it was imaginary.

Now where do I send my fity dollers?

(and like *kenelbow* will say in the future - TAKE MY MONEY)


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry, posted to wrong thread.


----------



## notaverage (Feb 23, 2011)

Manny, I'm very interested as well!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

I would definitly pledge support if needed. I think this would be a very worth while project. Thanks for bringing this to all of our attentions Manny!!!:tea:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds cool im in.layball:


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

im in also!


----------



## fierljepper (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm interested. I'm in.

Let me know next steps.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Why not, sounds like it's worth a crack, count me in.


----------



## Veldrid (Mar 28, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

Count me in!!!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

bc8436 said:


> Any updates?


Yes.

I have been calling up some distributors.

Padron wants something in writing (formal).

Holt-s is a go.

Fuente has not returned message yet, will call again on Monday.


----------



## bornleader (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll play this game!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have been calling up some distributors.
> 
> ...


mmmmm, Padron.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have been calling up some distributors.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear this is moving in a positive direction.:smoke2:


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

OOO...OOOO....OOOOO.....me too me too. I'm in with the mention of Padron.


----------



## Have-A-Cigar (Mar 23, 2010)

Manny - this thread has caused me to move from lurking to actually posting. For my first post I'd like to say "Count me in!" Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have been calling up some distributors.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for putting this together. :bounce:


----------



## Propagator4 (Dec 15, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have been calling up some distributors.
> 
> ...


Padron is my favorite. Anyone have experience writing up group orders like this? Alternatively, any lawyers?


----------



## Copland (Mar 12, 2011)

You can put me down for 100 if you get Fuente on the hook


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Count me in! :smoke:


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

You can count me in on this fantastic idea!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you for your efforts! Sign me up.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bruce brought up some good points and Manny has acknowledged them. This cant be a 1 person thing too much work involved and I feel Manny has probably put in a lot of the ground work. I think we really need to focus on what this is and isn't tho. It is being talked about as a "club" since this was first mentioned in another thread about the cigar clubs some sites do and why many Puffers here dont use them. Manny posted this idea then and has ran with it. My thought is this really a club where your $17 per month gets you these samplers every 3 months or is this a very large well planned group buy? I see this as more of a group buy type of thing with regulars. The other thing I think needs to be mentioned and I am sure Manny has fully considered it is the fact not all of us can participate. Simple math if 21 join and box holds 20 someone will be left out. So this will have to be limited or tweaked along the way. Others have also mentioned not wanting samplers but more of 1 brand or a couple boxes for themselves can this be added in possibly but this could also just make things so much more complicated. I think its a great idea and am more than interested in something like this since I am still new and smoke one a week there are many great cigars I have yet to try and its hard for me to talk myself into buying $10+ sticks. 

Count me in as a definite maybe¿


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Assuming you can get a good deal put together, sign me up.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I am not trying to knock this down at all, just thinking out loud here....

With the exploding size of this group logistics is going to have been the first concern.

Even if you throw out the potential problems with the accounting end of tracking the funds of 100+ participants.

You are now talking a direct-from-the-factory arrangment to cut out the "middleman"

I can see on paper how that might give you a better bottom line price, but that also means cutting out the "middleman's" storage and shipping facilities.

Do you have viable storage for that many cigars?

Retailers also have a shipping department not only stocked with the supplies needed but often have a deal in place with UPS with a flat rate.

In the end getting a smaller discount from a vendor like Holts that would handle the receiving of funds and shipping of goods may actually be more valuable than a large direct purchase from say Padron and having to manage all of the shipping and receiving yourself.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Count me in. This all sounds very interesting.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Interesting idea, but here are some other thoughts to consider:

1. This is being proposed as a longer term group buy - not just a one shot deal? I'm assuming a single group purchase is the minimum commitment, correct?

2. How will the cigars be chosen? Public vote - with the top x number being selected?

3. Will members be given the option to pass on any particular buy once the selections are known?

4. Will there be a set number of members? The benefits here are known quantities of money and shipments for each buy. People can then leave and others on a waiting list can join. 

Or will the group size just be wide open? As was mentioned the administration and logistics of this can become overwhelming without a defined + committed support network in place.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea! 
Waiting for details to be ironed out. But looks like I'm in.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

I am willing to jump in and help with some of the logistics.

It is starting to sound like we may want to split this up to a couple different groups;

A) an ongoing group buy

B) a cigar club that gets discounts from one vendor. (The original idea)

By splitting this up we can reduce the workload of a massive ongoing group buys (monthly???) While also allowing for discounts for people who want to order their own stuff.

If we have a $50 buy in we can get a couple of the vendors to sell to us for 10% or 15% off. Then also that group would be eligable for the group buy opportunities we work out. If we get 25 participants we send $15x25 to 3 vendors for a sample pack plus a discount for the year. Also that group of 25 would do group buys once a month/once a quarter etc...

Just another idea!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manny,

I've got an interest in this, and will keep subscribed to the thread, but it looks like I will have to remain out of the initial group of members due to financial concerns and commitments to other current buys (I gotta get my Skull & Bones on)!

When it does get off the ground, if you have the option for additional members, then I will get in, but for now you have to count me out.

It's not just you, I will have to lay low on all the online vendors also, but I certainly don't feel compelled to let them know. :tsk:

Thanks for your time so far, I'm sure your work will pay off in the end!


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Just curious to know if there's been any progress made on this?


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't have any trader feedback, but if you'll take me, I'm in.

I would be able to commit to a $50 or $100 buy-in.

We need to remember that in addition to the cigar buy, we'll all have to 
contribute to some shipping costs. To make it easy, I would suggest that 
we set some standard price that would cover shipping from coast to coast 
and then the ones who do the work keep any small excess to buy a few 
extra sticks for themselves. 

This shouldn't cost the ones who are doing all the hard work anything more 
than just the buy-in cost.


----------



## kg_canadaka (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds like an amazing idea, I'd be in (assuming Canadians are allowed?).


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Count me in too.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I guess things may change now that Famous Smoke Shop will be able to get ISOM cigars:gossip:


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Guys,
> 
> *PLEASE READ CAREFULLY*
> 
> ...


I would be very interested in this. Be it $50.00 or $100.00 or whatevr it takes im always up for saving $$$$$$ as i smoke 2 to 3 times a day and $6 to $20 dollars a stick gets very costly


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> I guess things may change now that Famous Smoke Shop will be able to get ISOM cigars:gossip:


Reserved a box of Behikes this morning - WOO HOOO :clap2:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

vtxcigar said:


> I don't have any trader feedback, but if you'll take me, I'm in.
> 
> I would be able to commit to a $50 or $100 buy-in.
> 
> ...


So hows about just a certain number of lets say 50 people and then there is a list for reserve so if some one wants out. then the next inline gets in with the rest to make it 50 again. Out of the 50 that are on the list they pay dues to be apart of the club say 5 bucks a month just for paying things like shipping and for the guys doing all the leg work. Just an idea.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

i am new to the forum and would def be in on this. A lot of the logistics i think can be solved by setting up direct buys for our group with the distributors IE: padron mmmmmmmm if thats possible. Instead of someone collecting ordering receiving splitting shipping etc etc. IM fairly new to the cigar world but i have spent a lot of time in the last 4 years buying  and i do know that even the midddle man will take 15% to 25% off retail if i buy in bulk. I was buying 80th anniversary padrons for $20-$22 a stick when the retail was $30 because i was willing to order 3-5 boxes at a time and the middle man was still making money for sure. i dont know what the mark up is and im sure it varies but I believe base on my little experience its 100-120% on the retail. from wholesale price. Any way I can help just let me know. I would love to be able to get Padron anniversaries , tatueja , Lito Gomez Fuente, PG, etc etc at 20 to 40 % off retail and do anytime i can. only problem is some of the middle men i use for the padrons cant get some of the other stuff  anyway great idea and I hope we all can make this work.
You guys rock


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in for at least $50. Maybe more for the right sticks/discount. As the others have said, just keep me posted and let me know what I need to do.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd definitely be interested depending on what's being bought. Just like group buys, I'll jump in if I have the money and interest. I'm not really interested in things I can buy at my B&Ms, keep in mind I have some quite nice B&Ms in Tampa.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm in! just keep us posted on whats going on brother, hell of an idea


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i would be interested in this also. thanks for your effort Manny!


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Short time lurker, first time poster. 

This seems like a great idea but as I read the thread the sheer amount of interest as well as the inevitable logistical issues seem to make it unfeasible. Perhaps if too many people are involved the group could be broken into sub groups that handle a manageable amount of distribution. Not sure if shipping a single order to 5 destinations would compromise the incentive for the manufacturer, however. 

Another problem is that not all boxes contain the same amount of cigars. What happens if you have 20 people and a box of 24 cigars? Maybe a right at first crack to buy the remainder would be a nice reward for those doing the leg work.

Maybe a mass group buy of a single item is more feasible. Just thinking out loud.

That being said, I'd be interested in something like this. I have no feedback here but I have loads elsewhere. I'll definitely be watching this thread.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wahoo ready to buy buy buy


----------



## KOP_Italian (Feb 2, 2011)

you can count me in


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Can newbs get in on this?! Because im down fo sho!


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

any updates? If you could get Fuente on the list I'd definitely be in.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes....

Negotiating... have a few distribs I am talking to.

Between that and work, I wish I could devote entire days to do this, but I cannot.

I will post when I have something SET IN STONE.
At that point, I will have further info.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Just wanted to subscribe and say "I'M IN!!!!"


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Yes....
> 
> Negotiating... have a few distribs I am talking to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the UPDATE Manny. I'm glad I jumped in on this thread right away. May turn out to be very benificial to alot of BOTL:eyebrows:


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

billkell said:


> Gonna repeat the sentiment about being in for high end stuff
> 
> ~Bill


what he said


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

i would be interested for at least $50 as long as the sticks are the ones i am interested in


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Subscribe.

Want to see the timing as right at this minute no extra money for this but a couple weeks maybe doable.

Aloha, Pete


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

a discount on cigars that I actually want?..hmmmmmmmm..lemme think....okay...I'm in:mrgreen:


----------



## nfarrar (Feb 1, 2011)

Im in.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Yes, the "cigar buying group" concept is smart. Seems that the biggest logistical issue will be agreeing on what the buys will be with such a broad range of smokers.
> 
> In any case, count me as an interested party.


DavO makes a good point.....but if this were only gonna be with Holt's, then we would be confined to their cigar selection..not that their selection is bad, but the only logical reason to pursue this is that so we can have enough cash to throw at them so we can get our greedy little mitts on all the limited quality stuff we can get before they sell out. Then again, if this works with Holt's,maybe it might also work with other retailers and distributors in the future....it's still a great idea and worth pursuing, but if Bernie Madoff posts on this and says he wants in..I'm outound:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Yes....
> 
> Negotiating... have a few distribs I am talking to.
> 
> ...


Manny we all appreciate the work you have and are putting into this!!!!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Manny we all appreciate the work you have and are putting into this!!!!


Amen. 

Im new to the site and dont even know manny yet but thanks for what your trying to do it is very appeciated. APPLAUSE APPLAUSE FOR MANNY
:rockon:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not interested in getting limited releases - you can do that over in the group-buy threads. I thought the concept was to get a lump sum to throw at a high end purchase in quantity at substantial discount. 

Losing money to a middleman like a distributor is not desirable. 

As suggested before couldn't we go to someone like Tampa Sweethearts - wouldn't that be a direct line to *Tabacalera A. Fuente*???
I believe Puff has some members that are on a first name basis with these people.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I'm not interested in getting limited releases - you can do that over in the group-buy threads. I thought the concept was to get a lump sum to throw at a high end purchase in quantity at substantial discount.
> 
> Losing money to a middleman like a distributor is not desirable.
> 
> ...


+1...I couldn't agree more. What it needs to be is top quality sticks in mass quantity because of our tremendous buying power as a group. Fuente, Tatuaje, Illusione, ect...be able to throw $5,000 at them and say "what can you give us".


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

"what can you give us" - exactly - We have this much money, now what are you going to give us for it?
This isn't a online purchase.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Caught this a little late.
Definitely interested


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> +1...I couldn't agree more. What it needs to be is top quality sticks in mass quantity because of our tremendous buying power as a group. Fuente, Tatuaje, Illusione, ect...be able to throw $5,000 at them and say "what can you give us".


well, i don't see a particular reason why this needs to exclude or be exclusive to limited edition sticks. i think the bottom line of this "club" is to get a good deal on what we want.

once a system is devised (polls possibly?) to determine the will of the group; the purchase(s) can be made then.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kumanchu said:


> well, i don't see a particular reason why this needs to exclude or be exclusive to limited edition sticks. i think the bottom line of this "club" is to get a good deal on what we want.
> 
> once a system is devised (polls possibly?) to determine the will of the group; the purchase(s) can be made then.


I think the will of the group is pretty obvious...we WILL be giving a cigar company a buttload of cash for high-quality cigars at a reduced volume discount price..and, if successful, we WILL do this again..and again..and again...not to mention the fact that if this first venture is successful,word WILL spread like wildfire amongst the community and the next time more people WILL get involved and we WILL have an even bigger buttload of cash to throw at them which WILL be used to buy even more high-quality cigars which WILL be enjoyed by all parties concerned...it's Economics at it's finest.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I think the will of the group is pretty obvious...we WILL be giving a cigar company a buttload of cash for high-quality cigars at a reduced volume discount price..and, if successful, we WILL do this again..and again..and again...not to mention the fact that if this first venture is successful,word WILL spread like wildfire amongst the community and the next time more people WILL get involved and we WILL have an even bigger buttload of cash to throw at them which WILL be used to buy even more high-quality cigars which WILL be enjoyed by all parties concerned...it's Economics at it's finest.


dude i am laughin my ass off thats great read i couldnt have said it betr 
classic thanks for the friday laugh


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I think the will of the group is pretty obvious...we WILL be giving a cigar company a buttload of cash for high-quality cigars at a reduced volume discount price..and, if successful, we WILL do this again..and again..and again...not to mention the fact that if this first venture is successful,word WILL spread like wildfire amongst the community and the next time more people WILL get involved and we WILL have an even bigger buttload of cash to throw at them which WILL be used to buy even more high-quality cigars which WILL be enjoyed by all parties concerned...it's Economics at it's finest.


i was responding to a post that seemed to want to *exclude* limited edition sticks to the group buys / box splits and to use the current "club" mechanism as leverage for regular run cigars. this makes sense in so far that it is likely easier to get a distributor to budge more for pricing regular production cigars.

by will of the group, i meant as to which _particular_ stick(s) would be purchased by the club as a whole. I doubt that this will end up as an across the board discount for people in the group for a multitude of cigars; but rather that the original post seems to indicate that this will be a discount for a single, or a few _select,_ cigars.

If I was unclear, I appologize.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

BKDW said:


> ...What I am thinking is that we will buy cigars AS A GROUP...The purpose of this is to get the cigars WE WANT. How does a sampler of Anejo Sharks and My Father sound?...*Think of this as a big group buy.*





kumanchu said:


> i was responding to a post that seemed to want to *exclude* limited edition sticks to the group buys / box splits and to use the current "club" mechanism as leverage for regular run cigars. this makes sense in so far that it is likely easier to get a distributor to budge more for pricing regular production cigars.
> 
> by will of the group, i meant as to which _particular_ stick(s) would be purchased by the club as a whole. I doubt that this will end up as an across the board discount for people in the group for a multitude of cigars; but rather that the original post seems to indicate that this will be a discount for a single, or a few _select,_ cigars.
> 
> If I was unclear, I appologize.


I think if Manny could he probably would go back and take "club" out of the title - I doubt he meant that this is a cigar club like CI or Famous operate, far from it. A lot of guys are approaching this like a club membership, which it is not - it is buying "shares" - at least the way I understood what Manny meant - it is a very large group buy, we form a large pot to buy from and negotiate to get as many high end cigars from the money as possible - you get your share.

Now since limited releases sometimes sell out by advanced sells - that pretty much rules them out - why would they cut a big discount when some cigars are going for over MSRP out in the market? That's why I was saying pursue that in the special group buy and box split threads.

Like Manny said - this would be for Anejos, MFs, whatever&#8230; at some point Manny and associates are going to get more specific - then you're either in or out&#8230;one shot deal, that's all - it's simple. 

Hopefully with success - and then to be repeated - with a little momentum and a less greedy supplier it could turn out beautiful.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I think if Manny could he probably would go back and take "club" out of the title - I doubt he meant that this is a cigar club like CI or Famous operate, far from it. A lot of guys are approaching this like a club membership, which it is not - it is buying "shares" - at least the way I understood what Manny meant - it is a very large group buy, we form a large pot to buy from and negotiate to get as many high end cigars from the money as possible - you get your share.
> 
> Now since limited releases sometimes sell out by advanced sells - that pretty much rules them out - why would they cut a big discount when some cigars are going for over MSRP out in the market? That's why I was saying pursue that in the special group buy and box split threads.
> 
> ...


amen would be nice to buy padrons Anniver cigars at 25 to 40% off retail since the mark up is usually 100+%


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

chewwy26 said:


> amen would be nice to buy padrons Anniver cigars at 25 to 40% off retail since the mark up is usually 100+%


That's why it's critical to get as close to the factory as possible - ideally we should get close to the same rate that a B&M gets.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kumanchu said:


> by will of the group, i meant as to which _particular_ stick(s) would be purchased by the club as a whole. I doubt that this will end up as an across the board discount for people in the group for a multitude of cigars; but rather that the original post seems to indicate that this will be a discount for a single, or a few _select,_ cigars.
> 
> If I was unclear, I appologize.


no worries,Dude....Ken's reply hit the nail on the head, so no need for me to elaborate on a perfectly worded response:dude:

this great idea is Manny's brainchild and if it can get me a significant disount on Ashton VSG's or Sharks or whatever, then I'm totally in....and if I can add a possible solution as to how we can collect any future spoils from this venture, so much the better..so here goes

you know how the online retailers sometimes offer promotional or discount codes that you enter when you checkout after you make your purchases?...well...suppose that every person in the group gets a special discount code created specifically for this group. that way, when we decide to cash in on this deal, all we do is enter the code and then we simply receive the product, whatever it may be..since the stuff will already be paid for, you just enter the coupon code and collect the goods.

whaddya think,Manny?...this is your baby..I'm just trying to help with any logistical challenges.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Gentlemen,

I certainly respect everyones enthusiasm on this post. I do get a bit concerned when I read about potentially thousands of dollars being collected for what appears to be a gigantic group buy. Please be careful approaching this realistically. Whenever large sums of money are at stake there is a chance that peoples expectations aren't met, and I would hate to see that happen here.

Please take care, and good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I certainly respect everyones enthusiasm on this post. I do get a bit concerned when I read about potentially thousands of dollars being collected for what appears to be a gigantic group buy. Please be careful approaching this realistically. Whenever large sums of money are at stake there is a chance that peoples expectations aren't met, and I would hate to see that happen here.
> 
> Please take care, and good luck with your endeavors.


+100 on Bob's comments.
I just read through this post and have noticed a cpl changes of directions.
The only way no one get hurt, is if you have a group code that gives you a discount. 
It sounds as if people are expecting big discounts on top shelve cigars....and I can't imagine the deal being that good.......
That said, my fingers are crossed for you...


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Along the lines of the above 2 posts.. there are a lot of people tossing ideas and their expectations out there and I think talking is definitely good but maybe we should let Manny do what he can and present his ideas. If he needs assistance I know he will ask for it. 

If and when he lays out the proposed terms of what will happen everyone can make their own decision about their participation. Anyone expecting to get a steady flow of HTFs for less than retail or a surplus of premium sticks for 50% of retail is fooling themselves. 

Let the process play out and go from there. 20 pages of random ideas isn't going to make it any easier for him. 

If it ends up being the proposed investment amount or close to it then I would personally have no problem participating in the project. There are a couple of people who are very experienced with large group buys that have offered to assist Manny when the time comes and I'm sure he will reach out when he needs to. 

Everyone should relax. $5,000.00 really isn't that much money relative to what retailers give to distributors. People should try to keep some perspective and think about this as an experiment and a fun venture that someone else is kind enough to organize. 

/rant off

:wave:


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with the above. I think this is a great way for someone like myself, who is relatively new to cigars, to partake in something that a lot of more experienced guys know something about. whether or not my expectations are met are irrelevant to me, i think this is an awesome way to try sticks i'd normally never have the guts to blindly purchase.


----------



## pachowder (Apr 8, 2011)

ok, i am a newb on the site but would be interested if it comes down to an offer of a specific smoke. for instance, if a distributor will give a big discount on padrons one time or fuente another, i am definitely in. Like others said, your work would be very much appreciated but it has turned into much work hasnt it? 

also, hello everyone. First post here. Not a newb smoker though. Thanks to this site i have already placed my waxingmoon humidor order. The madness has begun.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi all, just wondering if anything is getting off the ground yet?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I also agree with Bob and his post--If a deal is to good to be true it probably is. I also wish you luck and hope this works out!



asmartbull said:


> +100 on Bob's comments.
> *I just read through this post and have noticed a cpl changes of directions.
> *The only way no one get hurt, is if you have a group code that gives you a discount.
> *It sounds as if people are expecting big discounts on top shelve cigars....and I can't imagine the deal being that good.......*
> That said, my fingers are crossed for you...


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

Just found this and think its a great idea. The way I see it (I just simply cant go through every post but have a good idea) we can get a great deal on sticks we already like, and also get the chance to sample some sticks that others enjoy. Hopefully I get the idea btu this is how im looking at it...I get in on this group buy and get the some sticks I already like at MSRP (stick with me) then I get some sticks that I may not know about for a crazy low price. I understand that the idea is to buy all the sticks below MSRP but if I go into it looking to spend my regular price for "my" cigars, then the "others" are stupid cheap.
Anyway, I'm rambling so just count me in.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

:bump: to see if there's any update on this (probably answered my own question, but doesn't hurt to ask)


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

I was interested and posted that a couple times but havent heard any updates but i did see some people talking about group buys so i dont know if that was seperate from this thread or just some of the chosen ones to participate. I would love to group buy if its not a dead issue

:hurt:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

chewwy26 said:


> I was interested and posted that a couple times but havent heard any updates but i did see some people talking about group buys so i dont know if that was seperate from this thread or just some of the chosen ones to participate. I would love to group buy if its not a dead issue
> 
> :hurt:


Nope, it's not dead.

There will be something in place before the summer begins.

All good things come to those who wait :wink:.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good to hear Manny - looking forward to whatever you come up with - trust you have me "on the list". Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I certainly respect everyones enthusiasm on this post. I do get a bit concerned when I read about potentially thousands of dollars being collected for what appears to be a gigantic group buy. Please be careful approaching this realistically. Whenever large sums of money are at stake there is a chance that peoples expectations aren't met, and I would hate to see that happen here.
> 
> Please take care, and good luck with your endeavors.





asmartbull said:


> +100 on Bob's comments.
> I just read through this post and have noticed a cpl changes of directions.
> The only way no one get hurt, is if you have a group code that gives you a discount.
> It sounds as if people are expecting big discounts on top shelve cigars....and I can't imagine the deal being that good.......
> That said, my fingers are crossed for you...


_+100,000_ tread lightly!


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

In here too. first post I think...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking forward to see what you guys can pull off


----------



## Veritas42 (Apr 15, 2011)

This definitely seems like it's worth keeping an eye on. 
Interest expressed.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Glad to hear this is still on was wondering about it last week.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks manny
I have all the time in the world 
I HOPE :banana:


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

In.....Shark and My Father sound perfect.


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd be interested, would it work out for us Canadians ?


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Please keep me in the loop when something more concrete comes up. This could be a really cool thing.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _+100,000_ tread lightly!


Of course Tony--that would be wise.

I am looking to get a code or a special site for it...

I want to put each person in control of his funding. I really don't have time to manage everyone's $$$. I have my own to worry about :wink:.

Again, when something is concrete, I will put a thread up.

And remember, all good things to those who wait.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Of course Tony--that would be wise.
> 
> I am looking to get a code or a special site for it...
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying to work this out. I can't wait to see where we're going with this.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kurrgo said:


> Thanks for trying to work this out. I can't wait to see where we're going with this.


Amen I see lots and lots of buying power here 
hhhhhmmmmmmm 
padrons at wholesale instead of retail LG's and Fuente maybe LP too hhhhmmmmmmm:lock1: i might have to open a cigar shop soon


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

Im in. Sounds like a great idea


----------

